# Not how I wanted to spend my summer! Oww!



## tinyliny

Ouch! Hope you find ways to enjoy your summer nonetheless.


----------



## Zexious

I totally get how much it sucks to be out of commission. Stay positive and hopefully it will pass relatively quickly and seamlessly ^^


----------



## Purplelady

Hi . So sorry to hear your plans are all out and that you hurt your self . Take care of your self . Bye Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Oh OWWWW but I'm glad it wasn't worse. Prayers for your quick (and painless) recovery coming from OK.


----------



## Saddlebag

When teaching my arab to drive, I'd had a funny feeling and when it came cart time (he'd been dragging a noisy travois), the seat was removed and replaced with a plywood board. Things went well the first half dozen drives then one day I ignored my gut feeling and hooked him up and low and behold he panicked. I couldn't hold him and he was digging for speed so I rolled off the back, unhurt. He ran around the house, cart flying then ran thro a single electric strand and raced down the field. About then he was pooped and came back to the barn. One wheel was bent, nothing broken, no cuts. Kicked myself for not listening to gut feeling yet so glad I'd opted to ride on a board instead of being trapped by the seat.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

My guy's an experienced driver, I had no qualms about him being able to handle the cart ( heck, even after I got ejected, he cantered around a bit and dropped to a trot, and the cart and he are in perfect shape). I was lucky I closed the gate too. He just spooked at a jump someone left up, and well, the rest as they say is history. 

I was discharged from hospital this afternoon. They've given me a walker for use around the house, as I am going to be non weight bearing for a while ( my parents are getting me all set up in the downstairs guest bedroom which will be mine during my recovery period - complete with my Xbox 360 and TV) and I've also be issued a wheelchair for getting out and about in the community, that way I can still go to movies and out to dinner, etc)

The driving nerd in me wants to rig up a stick hobby horse head for my wheelchair. :lol:


----------



## greentree

Gosh, CD, I am so sorry your summer is messed up! I was lucky when I got tossed off of the drag last year...was wearing a helmet, and my head hit the side of the arena, but I was rolling, because I hung on as long as I could! My head was hard enough to take the blow, lol.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> The driving nerd in me wants to rig up a stick hobby horse head for my wheelchair. :lol:


That is an excellent idea!:lol:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

So it's now 4 days post op. I'm not feeling much by way of pain, so I haven't had to take much pain meds. I guess my life with horses has taught me a high pain tolerance (I knooooow the horse stepped on my foot and _might've_ broken something, but I gotta clean the corral! :lol I take the meds at night to help me sleep, but other than that, I'm not hurting much at all, just keeping my leg up on a pillow. I got Skyrim to play, some other projects, thinking of learning to crochet so I can make fly bonnets for all my barn friends this Christmas.

I've been teaching Dad via FaceTime how to feed, clean and water the horses. I've only been riding since I was 7, and that's 20+ years he's had to get used to horses in general. I get to FT with my ponies, give kissies to my mare, and verbally love on my boy (who I don't blame at all, wasn't his fault anyway)

I've got my walker around the house, got my chair for getting out into the world (Prime handicapped seating for Jurassic World, YO!) My spirits are high! (And not because of the narcotic meds, har har)

It's just a little roadblock in life. I'll live, my hayburners will live, and my dreams will live. If I eventually have to downsize because of this incident and future physical consequences (hopefully only after long enough that my mare has peacefully passed, and my gelding is senior enough to "retire") then I'll just get minis or smalls. I still gots chances.


----------



## Purplelady

Hello . Just a wee add to say I hope you have been ok and not in to much pain . Glad that you have family to help plus your sound like your having a nice time keeping busy doing some wee things for Christmas ( that's a word I do not offen say this time of year ) .take care Purplelady
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Well, it has been just about 2 weeks since my accident, and things are moving along. I'm not taking much by way of pain meds since I'm not hurting (lucky me and high tolerance for pain, I guess). So far, the doctor visit last Monday showed good x-rays, and hopefully the ones tomorrow should be even better. 

I got out today in public, the wheelchair ramp arrived Friday and that makes it possible for me to get out the front door. Went to the farmers' market with my dad. And in some funny twist, ran into my regular doctor, so I was able to tell her everything that happened. 

I'm just trying to stay very positive and upbeat, as I think it will help me heal faster.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

One month down, two long ones to go. 

X-Rays look good according to the doctor. I've seen them all, and progress in healing is happening. It's slow, but getting there. 

I've started PT and have the cpm machine to flex my knee for an hour or 1.5 hrs 3x a day. It's a bit pricey and not covered by my insurance so we're hoping I only need it for a few weeks. :lol: 

It's been rough sometimes, being home bound, but I am starting to get out more as I feel stronger and the potential for further injury decreases (but only by a tiny bit as long as I'm careful) as I continue to heal. I couldn't do much the first month since my doctor didn't want me putting too much stress on my knee, but now the world is my oyster or something like that. I've been to two movies recently, went to the zoo, and tonight went out to dinner with family and visited my horses. 

Still a long ways to go, but I don't feel so hopeless now.


----------



## greentree

I am so glad you are progressing!


----------



## Yogiwick

It's always when everything else is just perfect right?

I am glad you are so upbeat. I hope you continue to do well. (Also love the hobby horse idea!)


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

I forgot to mention that I just got a Wii. (Actually I had a Wii but traded it in to get an Xbox 360 a few years ago, and now I have a Wii again)

One of the games I have is definitely a horse game, but I have two fishing games (it really felt like fishing with all the arm movements I had to do). Just trying to keep busy, have fun and make it through the next 2 months.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Yogiwick said:


> It's always when everything else is just perfect right?
> 
> I am glad you are so upbeat. I hope you continue to do well. (Also love the hobby horse idea!)


I'll be honest. Last Tuesday I was utterly miserable and feeling sorry for myself. I felt like everything stunk and I felt abandoned, and I missed my horses and I'd never walk or ride again. 

But the next day Mom took me to the zoo, and then a friend came to visit, and I've been feeling euphoric ever since. The idea is to stay in that state by making sure I'm having fun even while healing.


----------



## tinyliny

yeah, the zoo! sounds like a good idea.


----------



## verona1016

I just joined the club... broke my ankle in a couple spots and had surgery on it this past Monday. I'm already going a bit stir crazy! We're having a heat wave so I'm pretty much stuck in the one room with the air conditioner


----------



## greentree

Verona, I am SO sorry to hear that! You should go to California....you and Dreaming can have fishing tournaments!

I am going to quit reading these threads....y'all might be contagious! Lol!

I am predicting record recoveries!


----------



## Yogiwick

Think of it as a mini vacation. Go do fun things!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

verona1016 said:


> I just joined the club... broke my ankle in a couple spots and had surgery on it this past Monday. I'm already going a bit stir crazy! We're having a heat wave so I'm pretty much stuck in the one room with the air conditioner


Well ouch! Sorry to hear about your injury, Verona. Ankles are tricky, just like knees. Are you on crutches? The PT discharge lady at the hospital tried giving me crutches and I was wobbling all over, so they gave me a walker instead to go along with the wheelchair. 

Hopefully the heat wave breaks so you can get out. It's easy to go stir crazy with the same four walls around you (ask me how I know :dance-smiley05: ). Down here, we have something called "June Gloom" where the first 3 weeks of June are just miserably foggy and cold-ish. Definitely didn't help me to be staring at gray skies and unable to go outside for sunshine and Vitamin D. 

I like Greentree's suggestion. Come hang out with me! It's only 10 hours driving, right?


----------



## Corporal

First, I am so sorry!! That was ME, in 2004, WHOLE season of riding...GONE!! **hugs and prayers sent for full healing**
I disagree with your statement:


CaliforniaDreaming said:


> My guy's an experienced driver,


Obviously there were some things that still frightened him and the cart could have part of it. Horses are smart. They KNOW that a rider can be bucked off and then dispensed with. They don't KNOW that the cart keeps travelling with them, even after the driver is gone!! 'O'
Imagine a python wound around your leg. Even if the head is cut off the body is still entangled around you. VERY SCARY!!!
I think that your horse was very frightened, too.
He will need retraining, but I think he can over this.
After retraining him, I suggest that next time you drive him out somewhere, school him HARD, sweating and panting before you take him out on the "road."


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

> Obviously there were some things that still frightened him and the cart could have part of it.


Uh .... sure.



Like this:







this:







or this:







​
....... was scared of the cart he'd been driving in for years.

:icon_rolleyes:​


----------



## Yogiwick

Even the most experienced horses can have "moments" as we all know. It's not necessarily relevant to training.

Driving is scary, you have so much less control..so when something does happen, no matter how silly, good luck.

I'm sure CaliforniaDreaming would know her horse better than we do..

Also sounds like she will be out of commission for awhile so don't know why we are giving unsolicited training advice on a "get well" thread.


----------



## luvs2ride1979

Love you L! Keep getting better!


----------



## EliRose

CAD knows Mitch and is an experienced horse owner. It is absolutely no one else's business what she does with her own, equally experienced horse. He doesn't seem to be very traumatized.


----------



## verona1016

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> Well ouch! Sorry to hear about your injury, Verona. Ankles are tricky, just like knees. Are you on crutches? The PT discharge lady at the hospital tried giving me crutches and I was wobbling all over, so they gave me a walker instead to go along with the wheelchair.
> 
> Hopefully the heat wave breaks so you can get out. It's easy to go stir crazy with the same four walls around you (ask me how I know :dance-smiley05: ). Down here, we have something called "June Gloom" where the first 3 weeks of June are just miserably foggy and cold-ish. Definitely didn't help me to be staring at gray skies and unable to go outside for sunshine and Vitamin D.
> 
> I like Greentree's suggestion. Come hang out with me! It's only 10 hours driving, right?


Strangely enough the hospital didn't give me anything. My discharge instructions from the ER said to go get crutches before surgery day :shock: Fortunately (?) my sister had a motorcycle accident a couple years ago where she messed up her knee, so she packed up all of her old things (including crutches and a wheelchair!) and drove them down from Seattle for me 

I wish I could drive down there and convalesce with you! Your "June gloom" sounds like most of the fall/winter here. It would be much more familiar to me than the heat (which is forecasted to last quite a while it seems...)


----------



## Yogiwick

How are you doing?


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Still alive! Not kicking though. but only because I need to heal 

I've had quite a few PT sessions, and my therapist even has me moving the leg (while wearing the brace) for some exercises I'm still non-weight bearing till the end of August, but I feel pretty darn good.

I've been out to see the ponies recently, been watching plenty of Netflix to keep me busy including dusting off an old favorite series, which was SeaQuest DSV, working on my writing (mainly an old series of stories I started writing a long time ago, and put off for a few years having been inspired to pick it back up after watching SeaQuest)



> Strangely enough the hospital didn't give me anything. My discharge instructions from the ER said to go get crutches before surgery day :shock: Fortunately (?) my sister had a motorcycle accident a couple years ago where she messed up her knee, so she packed up all of her old things (including crutches and a wheelchair!) and drove them down from Seattle for me


Verona, that's so odd they'd just discharge you like that. Good thing your sister had all that stuff. Hope you're doing ok too.


----------



## Yogiwick

Glad you're doing well. Amazing how productive you can be when you are bored and not mobile


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Well I'm almost at the halfway point, aren't I? 6 weeks this Monday, almost there!!

Definitely in a writing mood. A friend of mine challenged me to write something for her to read, we're both big Star Wars fans, so I bet something will end up involving my two favorite Sith Lords from Tales of the Jedi and Knights of the Old Republic ( although I staunchly maintain the Lightside FemaleRevan ship with Carth)

Watching seaQuest DSV makes me feel happy, that it reminds me of when I first saw it when I was a kid. Add in some eye candy from Hawaii Five-0, if I could just get Primeval too, I'd be golden. 

And TOMORROW! IT BEGINS!!!

SHAAAAAAAAAARK WEEEEEEK!!:loveshower:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Update! Update!

I saw my doctor for the first time in 3 weeks. Originally, The first two visits were every week, then the next one went to two weeks and then he wanted me to start using a CPM machine and start physical therapy before he saw me again. 

So they took x-rays, and the doctor is very pleased at how they look. Things definitely look healed or at least mostly healed. I won't see him for a month, after which, he anticipates I'll be weight-bearing again. 

In the meantime, I've been released from restricting my leg, the brace is set at 120 degrees and I have to increase the CPM machine's flexion by 5 degrees every day and work with my therapist to get full range of motion back. 

Still not there yet, but the non-ambulatory journey is just about over., give or take 4 more weeks.


----------



## greentree

Yaaaay!! That is so good to hear!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*on the mend.*

hiya cfd howdy.
its great to here your makeing good progress.
i have a picture of some hobby horses for your wheel chair as instructed.
im glad your makeing a good recovery.
you have your leg i have my right elbow.
in 1989 i got in a fight and a baseball bat was comeing for my head so i put my arm up and my elbow is compleatley shatterd.
its pined and wired and i have broke a tie in there i forgot about the bolts screws.
im scared stiff of going back lol geting the iron work out.
officer murphy was right in robocop thay fix every thing thay did a fine job here i have 100 %mobilaty.
well i admit im crazy but needs were a must snowy my old mare got kicked in the hock and i had a broken arm and funds were tight i was on a probationary peariod of 6 months so i did not qualifie for sick pay.
i ended up in my frends sand baging plant makeing 50 kg bags of sand and stacking them on pallets my frend chris said im off of my head but needs were a must that was my phisiopherapy compleatley gone mad.
i can dig railroad ballast better faster than any young buck lol.
ill have to supply a picture of my elbow.
cfd best wishes to you and your famaly get well soon and get hold of thoes reins and carry on driveing.
take care my frend greentree when his back on the box seat we will selebrate his return to driveing.
have a great day.
and a better one tomorrow.:wave:


----------



## michaelvanessa

*star wars fan*

californiadreaming may the HORSE BE WITH YOU ALL WAYS.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*hobby horse*

well howdy again i for got thease.
i went to the store and on the hitching shelf i found theses.
i think we can break them in and make a great driving team for your wheelchair.








if you squeze the ear thay neigh.
i hope you like them.
yours michael.


----------



## kimmielou01

CaliforniaDreaming said:


> So after years of riding, it's finally caught up to me. Anyone who rides, drives or does anything horse related knows that horses are creatures with minds of their own, weigh a lot and are big and strong. And it's not a matter of if you get hurt, but when. But it is best to take precautions.
> 
> I had big plans for the summer. I was going to be doing a lot, my cart was getting some upgrades, my mare was riding sound, things were looking up. Well, that all went to the proverbial Hot Place of Fire and Brimstone in a hand basket when I went to drive my gelding on Monday afternoon. Even Mr Unflappable himself found a reason to object to something not of the norm, and I took a tumble. Ended up fracturing the femur around the knee which required 2 screws put in. Surgery was yesterday, and I will be down and out for a long time.
> 
> But thank goodness it was only my knee. It could have been a lot worse, and at least I was prepared, wearing my helmet with my cell phone on me.


I'm so sorry! Heal quickly!


----------



## DannyBoysGrace

I'm glad to see you're sounding more positive before! You were extremely lucky. I've been told a lot that carts are much more dangerous than riding and I believe it!
Even if there are consequences to your leg, where there's a will, there's way. 

I have a disability and I'm not going to let it get the better of me. 
It probably saved my life... had a fall that should have broken my neck but my disability makes my joints move too much so things are hard to break! haha


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

MV, it's funny you should mention the hobby horse heads. A couple of days ago, I was helping my mom shop for a present for a friend of ours' kid who was having a birthday party, and happened to stick the hobby horse in the store in front of my wheelchair to see what it looked like. Couldn't figure out how to attach it so I could actually wheel myself around with it, but it did feel like fun.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Well, 11 weeks almost to the minute (5 pm PST) since it all went splat. It's been an uphill climb toward recovery and I did have an incident last week where I felt pretty miserable and sorry for myself. And then I came up with a plan, and will try to work to make it happen. 

I see my doctor a week from Wednesday. I imagine final x-rays will be taken and I'll know by then whether I can be weight bearing. I'm hoping after next week, he lets me take this ginormous brace off at night or that they'll replace it with something smaller. 

I've got lots of in-home PT exercises to do, and will probably start going to outpatient PT after next week.


----------



## tinyliny

hang in there, it'll be over soon, in time for a gorgeous Fall!


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Just hanging in there.

I did a lot of nerdy geek shopping last night for a bunch of stuff from seaQuest. I'm crazy, obsessing over a 20 year old show that's supposed to start to take place 6 years from now (and an actor from what he was like 20 years ago ... no wonder I'm still single :lol but I was just too tempted when I caw I could get actual UEO captains patches for the shoulder and collar of a uniform. I'd thought I'd have to stick with Commander, but I guess I know what my Halloween costume is this year. And I got a few other stuff (nothing beats my season 2 script and crew notebook though as memorabilia)

I'm hoping to go to C4 which is the Central Coast Comic Con at the end of the month, it's nowhere near as big as the San Diego event, but it's fairly local so doesn't involve lots of travel. One of the Farscape actors is going to be there. I might be weight bearing by then, but probably won't be able to stay on my feet so I hope to channel my inner Star Wars nerd, and dress up my wheelchair so I can go in costume.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Farscape*

Wow that sounds great.
It sounds like your in for a lot of fun lol.
I have just split from a girlfriend after 11 years she was disabled so after pulling out all the stops and helping her I got a kick and told I'm not needed any more.
Well I'm alone now lol and enjoying my horses more now and my friends.
I did canter for a cure as Vanessa a girl of my dreams that has passed on.
Don't laugh it's impossible to date your self and the hours it would take to have a conversation.
But from the funny side of things if there was 2 takes on film of both carictors each side of the table I think that would be a laugh.
Well I'm single I have put up the adverts tolet.
And the other one.
Good to handle a all rounder easy to catch box and shoe and an asset on the barn don't mind being clipped rides horses and drives horses to and trucks lol.
I'll have to stop this advertisement lark.
I'll get told off.
All I can say be your self and have an awesome day.
Ps space 1999 moon base alpha that's mine I'd like to be an eagle mechanic.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*What are you going as.*

What are you going as.
Have you decided.
Have a great day at your convention.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

*UPDATE UPDATE!!!!

**:happydance:*​Alas, I'm not doing that ^^^^(not yet anyway)

BUT ... it has been 12...count 'em* 12 *weeks since The Big SplatandI went to the doctor today after a month of not seeing him because he wanted me to to heal up a bit more before he pronounced me ready to be weight bearing again.

Well,after seeing today's x-rays, he decided that we are good to go, and it's time to start getting some boots on the ground. I'm cleared for 50% weight bearing on my right leg with the use of the walker (so obviously I can't take steps just yet because I can't put my full weight on my right leg, I can walk using the walker, and lean my weight on the walker handles when moving my left foot) and I begin outpatient physical therapy next week at the hospital.

The Black Brace of Immobilization (can you tell I'm a Skyrim gamer? :rofl has been given the authorization to be removed, and I can now move around without having to wear it, and I'm also allowed to sleep without it (thank goodness, it traps my leg, and makes me feel like there's someone else trying to hog the bed space).

Not out of the woods yet, in fact, the real work is about to begin, but it's an upward climb from here.


----------



## EliRose

Wooo!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Just an update on how I'm doing.

I was recently cleared for 100% weight bearing, but am still using the walker for balance. My PT and I are working on strength exercises to help my right leg (ankle and knee) bear weight better.

My knee has been really stubborn about bending. I have great extension, but flexion is difficult (were I a horse, I'd fail the PPE for sure) My PT has tried heat, and some other methods, and we've finally after 6 weeks of therapy gotten to the point where I can bend my knee approximately 75 degrees on my own, and about 82 degrees with the therapist pushing on it. Getting there. Slowly. Very. Slowly.

Still not spending as much time as I'd like with my ponies. I can't drive yet, so can't just go out and sit with them. Plus, it's been pretty muggy and warm, so I've been hiding away at home. 

I've been doing some pool therapy ever day at the pool at home. It's a good place for me to walk in the shallow end, and I can work on my leg strengthening exercises there without worrying I'll fall. It also lets me move my legs more freely, and I think it's been helpful in getting my knee to bend.

I just wish I had two good working knees again, but I'm definitely in a better spot now that I was 4 months ago.


----------

